# Co-washing?



## Simply (May 14, 2014)

Co washing really only works for thick hair types, I cant see it working on fine golden hair :/


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Simply said:


> Co washing really only works for thick hair types, I cant see it working on fine golden hair :/



I am curious though, I have fine hair just a lot of it and it has changed my hair for the better. Maybe if I diluted the conditioner to a degree and added a drop or two of shampoo? Something to try. It may all go horribly wrong and I'll have a greaseball on my hand in need of a second bath hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Simply (May 14, 2014)

GoldenKeeper said:


> I am curious though, I have fine hair just a lot of it and it has changed my hair for the better. Maybe if I diluted the conditioner to a degree and added a drop or two of shampoo? Something to try. It may all go horribly wrong and I'll have a greaseball on my hand in need of a second bath hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Interesting, do you treat your hair at all? Blow dry, curl, flat iron, color, highlight, anything?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The hair product Wen is a nonshampoo conditioner. I used it for a couple years with great results, but stopped because it got too expensive with a family of five. It also advertised that it worked well for dogs. Again never used it because of the price.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Now.... Wen sometimes can make you lose your hair >. < doh. Google that one... Happened to me and my mom after long term use. It clogs pores I guess and the hair isn't able to grow or something, I'm not sure. That's been years. 
I can tell you that just conditioner doesn't work for my hair.... Now how about a shampoo with no sulfates? Like everpure line. It is AMAZING. I have thick oily hair so I have to use something volumizing, but the everpure no sulfate line is good. I've also only used apple cider vinegar and baking soda before... but couldn't handle the smell lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

And this has to do with dogs??????????????????


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

goldlover68 said:


> And this has to do with dogs??????????????????


The op wondered if it would work on dogs, and it sort of meandered from there.
I have super fine hair so I've been reading it with interest.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

goldlover68 said:


> And this has to do with dogs??????????????????



Hehe dogs, owners we all need good hair days 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

Simply said:


> Interesting, do you treat your hair at all? Blow dry, curl, flat iron, color, highlight, anything?



My hair has highlights and lowlights but I get it done so naturally that I only do it twice a year as it gradually fades from my roots. So I guess a little of both since at some point during the year I have several inches of natural hair from my roots down. I blow dry often and round brush. I have naturally wavy hair so it is naturally goes dryer. Moisture from conditioning works wonders! But you have to be careful not to over condition with fine hair. It's all about the maintaining a moisture/protein balance. Finding the right frequency of when you need what. But if you happen to go too far either side, it's relatively easy to fix. Check out naturallycurly.com for lots of info. Or longhairforum.com (I think) There is a whole community on it.. Which is what got me curious for dogs lol ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> The hair product Wen is a nonshampoo conditioner. I used it for a couple years with great results, but stopped because it got too expensive with a family of five. It also advertised that it worked well for dogs. Again never used it because of the price.



Oh man I tried WEN wanting to love it on the glowing review from my SIL, but it dried out my hair of all things and caused breakage. Too much added protein? Not sure. Not looking to use it for my dog but was thinking more just a good doggie friendly conditioner. Or possibly an oil deep treatment- coconut, olive/avocado. He may only need it a few times. Not sure, need to figure this out as they don't shower as often as we do. I don't want over moisturize his fur.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have very curly hair. I follow the No Poo routine. You use conditioner most days and only occasionally use shampoo. In order to clean the build up of conditioner, you use a mixture of the conditioner and baking soda. Then rinse it out. 

When it comes to my dog getting ready for a show, I don't use conditioner. I actually bath her in warm water and shampoo 3 times. Shampoo, rinse, shampoo, rinse, shampoo, rinse. The fur needs to be at it's fluffiest. Lucy doesn't have a great deal of coat, so I want as much lift as possible. Any heaviness of conditioner weighs her coat down. I do prep her coat with a spray product that helps give her some shine and softness. 

Every dog is different, but I can't think of any of the goldens I've owned going the No Poo routine, even my curly goldens.


----------

